# Kalua Pork



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 5 lb pork shoulder or butt roast
sea salt
1 tsp liquid smoke
banana leaves or tea leaves

Banana or tea leaves can be found at asian markets. Rub pork roast generously with sea salt. In a large roasting pan with rack, place tea leaves or banana leaves on rack. Place pork roast on leaves. Cover with more leaves. Cover and bake in a 300 deg oven until meat is fork tender about 2 hrs.


----------

